# Looking for a Muscadine Grape recipe



## JSquared (Feb 24, 2018)

I have a bunch of muscadine grapes in the freezer from last years crop. I don't have equipment to do PH testing so is there a recipe that I can use?? I like a semi-sweet to sweet wine like the Duplin winery does with their Muscadines.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 24, 2018)

JSquared said:


> I have a bunch of muscadine grapes in the freezer from last years crop. I don't have equipment to do PH testing so is there a recipe that I can use?? I like a semi-sweet to sweet wine like the Duplin winery does with their Muscadines.



You can always just go old school simple, ferment them down to 1.00+/-, press, finish up AF til dry, rack off of gross lees, sulfite and bulk age til it’s clear as a bell, keep vessel topped up and sulfite at proper levels. Once clear, rack again, add sorbate, sweeten to taste. After a week or so, if the wine is still stable, bottle and enjoy.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 25, 2018)

JSquared said:


> I have a bunch of muscadine grapes in the freezer from last years crop. I don't have equipment to do PH testing so is there a recipe that I can use?? I like a semi-sweet to sweet wine like the Duplin winery does with their Muscadines.


What kind of muscadine do you have. Duplin’s sweet red muscadine is good but it could be better. 

My method is to freeze them, put small batches of them in a bucket and break open with the end of a sanitized wine bottle, then put them in fermenting bucket with plenty of pectic enzyme, dose with kmeta to keep natural fermentation from starting, once everything is thawed out then add sugar, yeast energizer and yeast. 

If they are “dark” red muscadines for every 5 gallons you can add 1/2 gallon water to help the pectic enzyme to work.


----------



## JSquared (Feb 25, 2018)

dralarms said:


> What kind of muscadine do you have. Duplin’s sweet red muscadine is good but it could be better.
> 
> My method is to freeze them, put small batches of them in a bucket and break open with the end of a sanitized wine bottle, then put them in fermenting bucket with plenty of pectic enzyme, dose with kmeta to keep natural fermentation from starting, once everything is thawed out then add sugar, yeast energizer and yeast.
> 
> If they are “dark” red muscadines for every 5 gallons you can add 1/2 gallon water to help the pectic enzyme to work.



Mine are golden in color. My father in law planted them about 30 years ago and we inherited the vines with the property a few years ago. I think I have about 6 gallon ziplock full of them in the freezer right now.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 25, 2018)

Those are probably scuppernongs. Very good. Very little water then. Just enough to “wet” the pectic enzyme. 

I use little to no water in all my wines. 

If you “need” liquid then you can use apple juice. It won’t alter the flavor much and won’t weaken the flavor of the fruit.


----------

